# Eclipse: Keine Fehleranzeige, keine Code Completion.



## AlArenal (20. Mrz 2006)

Seltsamer Effekt:

Da komme ich endlich dazu mich wieder über ein Projekt herzumachen und da zickt Eclipse (3.1). In einem meiner Projekte machts keine Code Completion, zeigt keine Fehler an, nichts.. Die Einstellungen fürs Projekt stehen bei allen Projekten auf default (und die anderen Projekte funzen), auch das cleanen des Projekts bringt nix. Ich kann mich nur am Kopf kratzen...


----------



## AlArenal (20. Mrz 2006)

Und wenn ichs laufen lassen will, steht da dass das Projekt auf ein geschlossenes Projekt verweist.. davon steht aber nirgendwo in den Einstellungen was. Und zwar wird behauotet, es verweise auf ein gar nicht vorhandes Projekt... seltsam...


----------



## AlArenal (20. Mrz 2006)

Habs hinbekommen.. aus irgendwelchen Gründen waren die Einstellungen bzgl. Pfaden und so wohl völlig verhunzt. Scheint Eclipse/Subclipse hat da irgendwas nicht in die Reihe bekommen, nach dem Import des Branch...


----------

